# does anyone NOT drink?



## littlejasonsandiego

its not too often i meet someone who travels or squats who doesnt drink.ive struggled with not being able to stop when i start. ive stopped on and off a cfew times. a lot of people dont seem to get it or like its a really far fetched idea to be into punk or squatting and not drink. some people are even dicks sometimes when i dont want to. so does any one NOT drink?


----------



## Bl3wbyyou

I'll only drink if im around good people.But im picky as shit who ill drink around.So its pretty rare for me to be honest.


----------



## Gudj

Yes, some people on this site don't drink.

http://squattheplanet.com/threads/alcohol-and-its-role-in-our-culture.6030/page-4#post-121884

*EDIT: I totally forgot I started that thread. Nerdy.*


----------



## Planet

So as Bl3wbyyou is well aware of i used to drink very heavily and in the past i've tryed slowing down or even quiting all together at times allways to end up back on the bottle. Now that im back home and will be staying for a few months im not drinking that much at all. I think that drinking really just comes with the life of being on the road, it knid of makes it a bit easier from day to day. 
I'm hopeing that when i go back out i don't end up how i was last year, but due to the fact that its always around i probally will.


----------



## Weston

I don't drink often - unless I'm around good company. I just met some train riding kids and I went on a drinking binge... while taking strong antidepressants from the 60's that specifically say DO NOT CONSUME ALCOHOL WHILE TAKING THIS MEDICATION... talk about DT's. It zombified me for real. Now the alx and the mood pills are out of my system and I am starting to feel less braindead.

I like alcohol. Fuck Anafranil. I'm not taking that shit anymore.

I think the up side to alcohol on the road is that it kills the soreness. After a while everything hurts but booze is a good painkiller.


----------



## p4r4d0x

I don't drink, I smoke.
If someone wants to try and be a dick about someone not drinking then fuck them, they're a bitch and should be treated as such.


----------



## zephyr23

i dont drink really i enjoy a few good beers but i do like smoking


----------



## Matt Derrick

i don't drink often, but i do drink. i've been considering taking a break from it for a while, but it is indeed hard when everyone around you does it all the time.


----------



## sucio

I'll drink here and there but definitely not everyday, or every week, maybe a couple beers or a little whiskey a couple times a month or som. And I don't spange all day to get handle after handle of the cheapest shitty vodka. I do smoke on that good green everyday though. But if Somone is being a dick because you won't drink, fuck that person. Just because they feel the need to destroy their liver on a daily basis, dosnt make you a pussy if you don't want to. There's lots of bad habits waiting to be picked up on the road. Be careful out there kids.


----------



## ByronMc

I went for years,(39),on & off,drinking,smoking,etc,till I finally had to say,I'm done !


----------



## Benny

Drinking is fun but you better check yourself before you wreck yourself!


----------



## p4r4d0x

Benny said:


> Drinking is fun but you better check yourself before you wreck yourself!


That's what I'm saying.
Everybody knows how fools get with a little bit of liquor in them.


----------



## daveycrockett

reminds me the liquor store is closing soon, thank you.


----------



## Psi em

Maybe I lean more towards survivalist than squatter. I just can't take to drinking something that's going to dull your senses or make you puke. And sometimes the taste is liken to piss. 

But I'll drink those tasty malt liquours socially to help loosen up around good peoples. That's about it.


----------



## barefootinbabylon

i don't drink at all anymore; but i'm definitely not in 'the scene,' per se - much more of a loner. i had my drinking days while i was in kawledge, to be sure, but now the very THOUGHT of alcohol makes my whole body cringe. I've always had this suspicion that i'm somewhat allergic to alcohol (if that's possible?), as it doesn't matter how much or how little i drink, nor WHAT it is i'm drinking - my first instinct is to puke, and get that shit the F*%$ outta my body! :\


----------



## scatwomb

I probably drink about once every three months on average...


----------



## dolly

I drink beer often, but I just got a van so I'm drinking a lot less. The very thought of spacebags or four Loki makes me want puke. I just can't stand that shit anymore. I actually just got a phone call from a friend of mine today, he said he's been having seizures from alcohol withdrawal, it's definitely a wake up call for him. He's turning around and going south. He wants to kick back on the beach, smoke weed, and quit the booze. I hope he does.


----------



## kokomojoe

As much as I enjoy drinking every now and then, I enjoy living more. There are too many people I've known that have pretty much destroyed their lives with alcohol. Like anything else in life, moderation is key.


----------



## Noble Savage

I use to binge drink and rage against the machine till it caused an atrial fibrillation and they had to shock my heart back into rhythm.


----------



## ByronMc

My life is so much better now,no longer have no money in my pocket,don't feel like shit & know I won't get pulled over for drunk driving ! Also,have more friends,who are pretty much true friends !


----------



## Psi em

I'm allergic to certain kinds of beers. No clue what it was. Had to stick to the clear stuff in the younger years.



barefootinbabylon said:


> I've always had this suspicion that i'm somewhat allergic to alcohol (if that's possible?), as it doesn't matter how much or how little i drink, nor WHAT it is i'm drinking - my first instinct is to puke, and get that shit the F*%$ outta my body! :\


----------



## meathook

if you think you are allergic to alcohol- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alcohol_flush_reaction
"other symptoms- headache, nausea, discomfort"
you could also be gluten intolerant if you get sick from some beers but not all.

i just took a break from drinking for 3 months, now i've been drinking for a little over a month but it's just not the same. i used to love to drink but now i don't like how it makes me feel. i definitely can't drink shitty liquor, or any wine at all anymore. i'm with the majority of this thread- i'd rather smoke that sweet herb.


----------



## ByronMc

meathook said:


> if you think you are allergic to alcohol- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alcohol_flush_reaction
> "other symptoms- headache, nausea, discomfort"
> you could also be gluten intolerant if you get sick from some beers but not all.
> 
> i just took a break from drinking for 3 months, now i've been drinking for a little over a month but it's just not the same. i used to love to drink but now i don't like how it makes me feel. i definitely can't drink shitty liquor, or any wine at all anymore. i'm with the majority of this thread- i'd rather smoke that sweet herb.


 I would stop drinking,for years at a time,smoking pot,at first,only late at night,after getting things done for the day. I'd end up drinking again,till I fucked up & would quit.This went on till I got to where I couldn't stop drinking,I'd try,but just couldn't do it ! I realized,if I quit it all,it couldn't drag me back ! ....................Am not saying for everyone to stop doing whatever, just telling my story !


----------



## grandmatuxedo

i've been sober for about 2 years now, its more rare to find people who don't drink or are completely sober and still live the lives we do but they're out there.


----------



## p4r4d0x

grandmatuxedo said:


> its more rare to find people who don't drink


I've noticed that too, it's whatever really but damn where the real weedheads at. Seems most people just out there trying to get tore up on anything accessible. 
What the bloodclot? Lord have mercy.


----------



## Odin

well if they would just legalize the shit... maybe we wouldn't have to go down in an ethanol blaze.

at least for those that only rarely barely verily occasionally...can acquire... turnips.


----------



## Earth

...at this moment, I am definately not drinking alcohol - but only because I believe I just got totally bored with that way of living.

In the 80s, when I was still in NYC soaking up the noise/experimental/hardcore scene, it almost seemed like drinking was a requirement of life, but by the 90s the faucet was either wide open or shut off.

By the 00's I was definately going down the wrong path, which - incredible as this sounds - my dog Loki - clued me into this - shortly after I adopted her 

See that picture of me and Loke's??
That was this time, no - maybe June of 2010....

I was a real mess then, I mean everything was going wrong in my life and I mean everything - but once I adopted this dog*, suddenly I saw thing's very differently. (*maybe a month after picture was taken)

Three years later, and I look nothing like in that picture.
Maybe someday I'll fix that.

Sorry, but no more alcohol for me............ 

I'd rather get off on 'free diving' !!

[now, if I could only get my right ear to drain and stop hurting (dove today too deep too fast too long)]


----------



## rails2rails

I don't drink. I was a drunk for years many years ago. Only now that I'm sober do I realize what assholes and nit-wits drunks can be, my former self included. YMMV


----------



## Odin

been dry since 6/10/13... my life seems to be changing... for the better.


----------



## scummy1990

I stopped for like a month but started again yesterday the first few days back are usually good then it starts to fuck my life up but can't seem to stay sober and yeah I prefer weed also


----------



## schmutz

I'm sober for the most part....I drink 2 or 3 beers 2 or 3 times a year. I like having the option but I find I usually don't really want to drink anyway.


----------



## Odin

I'm drinking again... not to extreme but it kinda sucks... but winter builds and my psychology is ill... I need some weed and a nice laid back stoner chick. That would make life much ... much. um better. yea....


----------



## enocifer

I've quit drinking, since I'm on parole. We'll see how that works once I'm back on the road and associating with others again....


----------



## sporehead

I don't anymore. Sober a year. Sometimes miss the taste of beer or the effects of other psychoactives. Completely clean actually and I love it.


----------



## Will Wood

I don't drink .. Near Vegan. Fast occasionally. Reading book on Breatharianism..


----------



## Matt Derrick

Will Wood said:


> Reading book on Breatharianism..



I sincerely hope you're not considering becoming a breathatarian.


----------



## Will Wood

Reading about it.. I've done a few fasts and I've done Sun gazing. Good experiences so far..


----------



## VikingAdventurer

Will Wood said:


> ...Reading book on Breatharianism..





Matt Derrick said:


> I sincerely hope you're not considering becoming a breathatarian.



I second what Matt says.

Get dehydrated and stare at the sun? Not for me. I'd rather retain my eyesight and my above-ground, non-undead status.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inedia


----------



## AlwaysLost

Pocket Viking said:


> I second what Matt says.
> 
> Get dehydrated and stare at the sun? Not for me. I'd rather retain my eyesight and my above-ground, non-undead status.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inedia



That wiki page makes me thank God for Darwinism.


----------



## A New Name

Pocket Viking said:


> I second what Matt says.
> 
> Get dehydrated and stare at the sun? Not for me. I'd rather retain my eyesight and my above-ground, non-undead status.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inedia


 I'm not saying that breathatarianism necessarily "works" but the idea that the sun will blind you might be total bogus. I recommend reading "The Art of Seeing" by Aldous Huxley to consider some "new" ideas. I also recommend it to anyone who wears glasses or frequently uses sunglasses. You can find it at the archive.org if you're interested.
Excuse my off-topicness. On topic I mostly try to avoid alcohol but I will sometimes accept it if offered and the situation seems appropriate.


----------



## Shwhiskey Gumimaci

There's a lot of people out there that only want to smoke weed I've found. Haven't met many who don't have any vices though


----------



## Will Wood

I don't 'get dehydrated' or 'stare' at the sun. Sun gazing is only for a short time at sun up. And using fasting or living as a breatharian for a period of time can be good for you. The body can be made more efficient if we allow it to clean itself up. If curious you can find swallowing air as a time honored body cleaning/empowering yoga practice. And it should be done on an empty stomach. I've said it before, at some point in our lives we decide whether our body is a temple or a toy. Mine is a temple, and I hope to clean out all the shit I've accumulated in my body and life..


----------



## GhostWithTheMost

I dont do anything other than caffeine, no cigarettes, booze drugs nothing...Just never got into the shit, Im poor enough as it is to need something else to be poor about lol


----------



## GyspyDandA

Quit yesterday !! Well maybe tomorrow is a good day to quit. 

We are all strugglers with drinking , it's hard out here in this spange world .


----------



## Will Wood

What about those B12 electric cigarettes?? https://vitaminvape.co/ I've never used them..


----------



## Buck Toothed Dogo

Alcohol makes me feel like shit the moment it hits my tongue. Usually 2-3 drinks a year, and those are consumed for social reasons. I like the Ganja.


----------



## ironman

Only tobbaco and caffeine. To much food. That all I do I like having clear mind . I don't judge anyone whatever people want .


----------



## Ori

I don't drink! I've never liked it. I've probably been drunk like, 3x in my life. I haven't had a drink in years, I just don't care for it I suppose.


----------



## Odin

ironman said:


> Only tobbaco and caffeine. To much food. That all I do I like having clear mind . I don't judge anyone whatever people want .



looks like you get a good dose of adrenaline on the high rise...


----------



## AaronOnTheRoad

I only drink when in the mood and have money. I always have to have food and smokes beforehand.


----------



## rooster831

Yeah I drink knockout not wake up 

And I have a friend who doesn't drink MUCH I should say

I also do other shit but the fuck if u guys get to know about it


----------



## Savi

I don´t drink, but I fake that I drink just to share my booze and make people happy. I do a small fake sip and pass. I have no problem with drinking, and I do drink on social ocasions, but here in the streets the only drink is always the most cheap and unregulated Cachaça. It is less then 1 USD 500ml and pure poison.


----------



## FromNowhere

It never made sense to me to take a drug that makes me feel worse the next day. Maybe I'm more sensitive to alcohol though. I do smoke green every day and would probably micro-dose shrooms every day too.


----------



## bjorkedfork

I rarely drink and the only thing I do smoke are American Spirits, a pack will last me about a week. I like to have my wits about at all times and be able to take off/drive whenever I feel like it. Never liked the feeling of not having self control or options available to me.


----------



## Captain Anderson

I don't do fucking jack surprisingly (not cool enough to drink or smoke) and I don't mind if you drink a little or even smoke cigarettes cuss hey we are only human its what we do but what I can't stand is Weed Smokers. Now I ain't knocking everyone that smokes it but it seems when you come across most pothead types and you say you don't smoke/aren't interested in it they get really pissy or look down on you. Like I said maybe its cuss I ain't cool enough and don't get it I just got better shit to do.


----------



## Deleted member 20

Unsure if I already responded to this. I am sober and in recovery from booze and or any other mind altering substances. I actively dedicate much time and energy to improving my life after booze/drugs. I go to AA, surround myself with other positive people in recovery, have a strong spirituality that is at times connected to religion, yet independent. I mediate, read revovery literature, write with transparency about myself and pray that i dont drink ever again. I dont just not drink without effort as I am an Alcoholic who is actively trying to better myself while recovering from decades of active addiction.


----------



## Captain Anderson

Hey Power to you man! hope shit works out for you.


----------



## Deleted member 8978

Occasionally I take a shot of NyQuil to help me sleep. I do drink sodas and water however in order to stay decently hydrated.


----------



## Hobo Mud

One of the many rules I have implemented for myself is to never drink with other train riders. I do drink but when I drink I drink alone, this only pertains to train hopping. 

Most of the murders and beatings that occur on the rails are due to alcohol or riders being under the influence of some type of narcotic. I have drank with two different travelers in the past three years. The first one was a bad experience and a lesson learned. 

The 2nd time was with a hobo that I trust and can depend on however for me personally I find its better not to place myself in that type of situation to begin with. You never know how someone will react under the influence especially someone you barley no living under the conditions that we do.


----------



## scarletpimpernel

Captain Anderson said:


> I don't do fucking jack surprisingly (not cool enough to drink or smoke) and I don't mind if you drink a little or even smoke cigarettes cuss hey we are only human its what we do but what I can't stand is Weed Smokers. Now I ain't knocking everyone that smokes it but it seems when you come across most pothead types and you say you don't smoke/aren't interested in it they get really pissy or look down on you. Like I said maybe its cuss I ain't cool enough and don't get it I just got better shit to do.



i hate potheads too they fuckin suck


----------



## FromNowhere

scarletpimpernel said:


> i hate potheads too they fuckin suck


I fully agree, and I smoke weed every day. However, I don't treat drug use as recreational because it fails to honor the true medicinal value of plants. I get ready for bed, smoke a potent indica and or high CBD strain, and then I lay down in total darkness and see where it takes me. Sometimes it's relaxing, sometimes it brings up things that are going on inside me that I need to process. It all depends on how I feel going into it. Maybe some weed people will label me an elitist or whatever. All I can say is that it helps me contemplate my life situation and I find my waking life to be better to manage in this way.


----------



## Odin




----------



## Deleted member 20

Anyone can not drink if they are not an alcoholic. Me? I am an alcoholic! Yet, I never drink when I am sober! Not drinking for me requires a lot of maintenance. If anyone here is like me who is a hopeless alcoholic who is actually trying to become/stay sober, welcome. Being sober for me is not harm reduction to choose a better addiction. To me being sober is also not simply abstaining from a specific substance. Sobriety is the pathway to a recovery from my former broken self. I am recovering from a hopeless state of mind. I drank for 23 years & when I tried to stop; i couldnt stay stopped. I tried stopping forever & failed; now I keep it simple. I stay sober for one day at a time.

Too many people throw the word "sober" around without fully understanding the gravity of such a word. For me there is a lot of work involved in order for me to throw such words around.

While the OP asked if anyone here just NOT drink, utilizing these tools is how "I' dont drink (for one day at a time). I 

1. I admitted I was utterly defeated & that I was an alcoholic..
2. I completely surrender "my will", daily to a GOD of my own understanding asking him to keep me away from a single drink for a single day.
3. I dont drink (no matter what)!
4. I attend AA meetings regularly.
5. I thoroughly accept everything.
6. I resent nothing.
7 I try to transform my former drinking self to a new and improved/better self.
8. I talk to other alcoholics every day about nothing, everything, life, alcoholism.
9. I try to give back what is freely given to me.
10. I stay grateful.
11. I do not lie,cheat or steal.
12. I cease fighting anything or anyone.
13. I actively pray for others including my enemies.
14. I thank my GOD at night for all the unwarranted gifts that came along within that day of sobriety.
15. Lather, Rinse, Repeat

This song kinda sums it up.


----------

